# A high school shop walk through



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm 17 in high school.. This is my woodshop. Outfitted with powermatic lathe, wide beltsander and a jointer. Saw stop tabel saw and dado saw. Oscillating belt sander. CNC lathe an CNC router. Enjoy and any questions you have don't be afraid to ask!! ( in the shop... 2 tabel saws 3 miter saws 1 dado saw 1 CNC lathe 1 CNC router 1 powermatic lathe 2 jointers 1 wide belt sander 1 kreg machine 1 radial arm saw. 1 oscillating belt sander. 3 shapers 1 "3 in one" shaper 2 band saws and many more!!


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm glad you are proud of your shop and can hopefully take advantage of the educational opportunities it represents. I'm a retired instructor and had a similarly equipped shop. The shop was always open after school for anyone that wanted to use it as long as I could be there to supervise. Rarely did a student take me up on it. Teenagers have other things on their minds. Does your school participate in Skills USA?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you I am very proud. Our school offers night classes for adults. And yes we do participate in skills USA


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a lot of tools. You should be proud. Goodluck in your journey and in sharing knowledge with your students. You don't have band saw, do you?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, there's nicer machinery in there than was in my old high school shop. That was my favorite place to be though. Right there in shop class. I hope you get a lot out of your time there. And I hope to continue seeing you around here. Woodworking can be a very fulfilling hobby. And the pieces you make will be around for many years for you and others to use and enjoy.

Thanks for showing us the shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

gus1962 said:


> That's a lot of tools. You should be proud. Goodluck in your journey and in sharing knowledge with your students. You don't have band saw, do you?


Thanks Gus. But I am a student.. I'm 17.. And yes we have 2 bandsaws


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Man, there's nicer machinery in there than was in my old high school shop. That was my favorite place to be though. Right there in shop class. I hope you get a lot out of your time there. And I hope to continue seeing you around here. Woodworking can be a very fulfilling hobby. And the pieces you make will be around for many years for you and others to use and enjoy.
> 
> Thanks for showing us the shop. :thumbsup:


No place better... I loose track of time and just goZ I love it. It is by far my most favorite thing in th world...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Saw Stop saws for high school kids. That's fantastic! They are guaranteed to leave shop class with all their fingers attached (assuming they don't chop one off on something else).

That's a pretty amazing shop. Lots to be proud of. Someone else in here made a stunning roll top desk in shop class recently. I don't recall if it was HS or college.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Ya it's nice to have the saw stops only set it off once this year. ( another kid didnt put the guard back right it caught the guard and dropped!) had one kid damn near take his thumb off on a bandsaw reaching for a cutoff peice that got stuck in the throat ( he's not very bright.)


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

wow... a high school shop with a cnc router?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

jjboozel said:


> No place better... I loose track of time and just goZ I love it. It is by far my most favorite thing in th world...


We need many more younger people, like yourself, who has that love and passion to create. I don't know of many woodworkers or wood_carvers_ who are my age or younger (I'm soon to turn 40). This hobby has a desperate vacuum for young blood. As long as that blood stays inside their bodies.

So I have a passion for encouraging newcomers of all ages to get involved in the wood hobbies. Welcome again to the forum.



kinghong1970 said:


> wow... a high school shop with a cnc router?


That impressed me too. I'm not sure exactly how I feel CNC should be considered in relation to "real", hands-on woodworking. But I know it has its place.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

kinghong1970 said:


> wow... a high school shop with a cnc router?


Yup. And a CNC lathe. Along with a laser system to burn pictures... Designs.... Letters.. Into the wood.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> We need many more younger people, like yourself, who has that love and passion to create. I don't know of many woodworkers or woodcarvers who are my age or younger (I'm soon to turn 40). This hobby has a desperate vacuum for young blood. As long as that blood stays inside their bodies.
> 
> So I have a passion for encouraging newcomers of all ages to get involved in the wood hobbies. Welcome again to the forum.
> 
> That impressed me too. I'm not sure exactly how I feel CNC should be considered in relation to "real", hands-on woodworking. But I know it has its place.


Thank you! I love it... And it is a dying skill.. However my hope is when I'm ready to enter the workforce that the housing market will be back on top... These days people don't want crappy ply wood cabinets... They want good solid wood stuff to furnish the homes... And that excites me. I am a collected of antiques ( antique wood planes are my specialty) and I can see the people want these old things.. Well I can do alot with a board to make it look old ( rub through stain, artificially distressing, worm holes) etc. so I think I could be a great asset to a construction team... Make the kitchens for them.. Do them well. And as an independent woodworker... What do you think??


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> We need many more younger people, like yourself, who has that love and passion to create. I don't know of many woodworkers or woodcarvers who are my age or younger (I'm soon to turn 40). This hobby has a desperate vacuum for young blood. As long as that blood stays inside their bodies.
> 
> So I have a passion for encouraging newcomers of all ages to get involved in the wood hobbies. Welcome again to the forum.
> 
> That impressed me too. I'm not sure exactly how I feel CNC should be considered in relation to "real", hands-on woodworking. But I know it has its place.


Also in response to the CNC router. In the vo tech we have a building construction program. Each year they Build a house... We do all the cabinets for the entire house... So the CNC router comes in handy to make the sides of all the cabinets..


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

What's the student to instructor ratio ?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

In my class there are say 10-15 kids one main instructor one assistant instructor. However at any point I could ask him anything and he could help me at any point


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy cow I could have some fun with that cnc router. In my worship I think the newest piece of equipment was 20 years old. Glad to see you are proud of it! I look forward to seeing what you build out if there.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice shop and layout of equipment. You are fortunate to have it available. I noticed that the table saws didn't have an outfeed table.

I didn't take wood shop when I was in high school. I took mechanical drawing and drafting instead. Who woulda thunk. In theory, wood shop was meant to be a preparatory of sorts for learning the trade. Back in my high school days there were no CNC's. Heck, there was barely electricity. 

But in those days there were many more opportunities for employment than there are today. There were no real production shops, as the apartment, hotel, and condo markets were basically at their infancy. There were the small custom shops and larger more production based type shops with line work. You had one or two stations where you performed certain functions, versus the custom shop where an individual may have to be a start to finish craftsman.

I'm pleased to see that some schools still provide the foundation for the craft. I expect that the excitement our youth would demonstrate for that line of education would be shadowed by the techie professions. 

The difference being, I saw an interest level in an adult education class I taught covering woodworking and cabinetmaking. Students from the high school class volunteered not for extra credit, but just for the exposure. Those were great times.









 







.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Very cool. I envy you. I took woodshop in junior high. I don't even remember what I made. I was interested in other things. Now I wish I had taken better advantage. My screen name is LearnByDoing. That's because I've taught myself most of what I know. But the truth is, learning from some who is more experienced is the way to go. Proper technique and fundamentals eliminates a lot of trial and error. Not to mention the importance of shop safety. Not sure if you'll go on to do this as a career or not. But what you are learning will be with you for a lifetime. And for my money is a lot more useful skill than a good golf swing or back hand.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> We need many more younger people, like yourself, who has that love and passion to create. I don't know of many woodworkers or wood_carvers_ who are my age or younger (I'm soon to turn 40). This hobby has a desperate vacuum for young blood. As long as that blood stays inside their bodies.
> 
> So I have a passion for encouraging newcomers of all ages to get involved in the wood hobbies. Welcome again to the forum.


Amen! 
i am an uber amateur at best, driving the wife nuts with my expenses... but one thing that i admire about this specific hobby is the fact that the investment in passion, effort and research (in great forums such as these) returns in a very satisfying result... 
i've always taught my new designers who work for me, crap in, crap out... (in my best mr. miyagi imitation) 

glad to see such resources available to the younger generations...




cabinetman said:


> ...Back in my high school days there were no CNC's. Heck, there was barely electricity...


:blink:

/wondering how old is cabinetman... :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kinghong1970 said:


> /wondering how old is cabinetman... :laughing:


When I went to school there was no history.:laughing:









 







.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

You are very lucky. My high school had no classes like that at all.

The best advice I can give a young person like you would be to learn, follow and make a habit of using safe techniques. You have many years ahead of you, and it would be a real shame if you have to spend them with less than 10 fingers.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

LearnByDoing said:


> Very cool. I envy you. I took woodshop in junior high. I don't even remember what I made. I was interested in other things. Now I wish I had taken better advantage. My screen name is LearnByDoing. That's because I've taught myself most of what I know. But the truth is, learning from some who is more experienced is the way to go. Proper technique and fundamentals eliminates a lot of trial and error. Not to mention the importance of shop safety. Not sure if you'll go on to do this as a career or not. But what you are learning will be with you for a lifetime. And for my money is a lot more useful skill than a good golf swing or back hand.


Thanks so much for the response, I love this shop.. I have been in woodshop for 4 years 8-9-10 and now 11th grade. I've been in 3 diffrent shops now.. I take full advantage of everything becuse this is what I want to do as a career... This would be amazing. When I'm in there nothing else in the world matters it's my time... And hopefully I can do it the rest of my life. I've built many many projects however my pride as of now is a solid 12 gun cherry gun cabinet. I love it and did it last year..


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Take full advantage of that incredible shop! The school I went to didn't even offer a shop class, and even in college, I had to major in Historic Preservation because it was the closest thing I could find to woodworking. Now, I'm 27 and trying to play catch up for all those lost years when I didn't know any better.

Can we see some pics of the gun cabinet?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Love to see pictures of some of your work JJ. I think a few of us are ready to go back to high school. :laughing:

You are speaking to like-minded folks here. We're a little older and farther on the path, but we share the enthusiasm. Keep in mind lots of high school shops used to be outfitted similarly, and many of those kids are now here. As far as a career you can learn a lot from the guys here whether it's building custom kitchens, custom furniture, crafts etc. I think one of the primary themes you will hear is to understand how business works. Marketing your services is also key. Many members here have web sites. Look at them all. 

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

LearnByDoing said:


> ... I don't even remember what I made.


I still have most of my old wood shop and metal shops projects. I even have my very first woodworking project, made when I was 8 or 9.



kinghong1970 said:


> /wondering how old is cabinetman... :laughing:


It would be rude of me to reveal the specifics. But C-Man was the foreman who oversaw this famous project: the Martha Stewart (yes, she's pretty old too) fall collection of 'contemporary' moai


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW bud you are very lucky!!! My high school didn't really offer a wood shop. We had agriculture and metal shop I took mostly agriculture. As far as making a career out of it, I'm just starting out on that end of it. From my vvveeerrryyy limited knowledge watch your pricing. It's a very hard thing to do. You don't want to screw customers over but you can't screw yourself either. Find a happy medium lol.

BTW where do you go to school. I'm thinking about going back to high school :laughing:


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

Wish my high school wood shop looked like that. I would have taken the class. Then I wouldn't be a beginner now. Ha.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys. First off I want to thank you for all the tips and great things you have said. Second off I'm going to make a new thread for my projects I have made. Now this is only some. Many have got new homes now. But I will post what I have. I will post pictures of the gun cabinet now so u guys can see it then I will make a new thread
The doors arnt hung yet haven't got glass for them.... Also not the bottom doors. ( they are elevated on some stuff for effect) I loved the way this worked out with insted of up and down boards they are sideways.


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've heard of kids breaking into schools to steal chemistry equipment or tag walls. I'd be excited to break in and turn on some saws. That place is ridiculous. You better make nice with the teacher. Come back and use all that stuff after you graduate. 
I went to a Catholic college prep school. They didn't have a taste for vocational anything. If you finished your required math classes, you were taking Calc III.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That GUN CABINET is nice! You could teach me a thing or two and I'm 52. You should see the drool I have from just looking at your school shop. When I was in shop, we only had a welding machine. No wood tools at all. I am glad to see you have a passion and will to do woodwork. Keep us updated on your projects.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

JimmyB1775 said:


> I've heard of kids breaking into schools to steal chemistry equipment or tag walls. I'd be excited to break in and turn on some saws. That place is ridiculous. You better make nice with the teacher. Come back and use all that stuff after you graduate.
> I went to a Catholic college prep school. They didn't have a taste for vocational anything. If you finished your required math classes, you were taking Calc III.


Hahaha unfortunately there's not a lot of kids who would want this stuff... It's a shame truthfully.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Travico said:


> That GUN CABINET is nice! You could teach me a thing or two and I'm 52. You should see the drool I have from just looking at your school shop. When I was in shop, we only had a welding machine. No wood tools at all. I am glad to see you have a passion and will to do woodwork. Keep us updated on your projects.


Thank you!!!!! I consider myself very lucky that I have a shop like I do. And take full advantage if it! Thank you for being interested as a young woodworker that means alot!


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Hammer1 said:


> I'm glad you are proud of your shop and can hopefully take advantage of the educational opportunities it represents. I'm a retired instructor and had a similarly equipped shop. The shop was always open after school for anyone that wanted to use it as long as I could be there to supervise. Rarely did a student take me up on it. Teenagers have other things on their minds. Does your school participate in Skills USA?


Man. What happened ? Our shop teacher did the same thing. He'd be there working on his stuff sometimes until 10 at night. A few of us would grab a shower after football practice and head straight to the shop.Saturdays too. I restored a 1950's Margay racing cart, made velocity stacks for my 406 tri-power, built a walnut roll around cabinet.I guess some of us are just addicts. I've been up since 230 am working on my 3 by 100 belt sander attachment to go with my 1.5 x 48 on my table tool contraption.
Bimbo had people over to worship rabbit yesterday so cranking the shop was out.I just got tanked, ate deviled  eggs and listened to their fairy tale stories as B.J. crossed the equator in the clouds wearing his crown of thorns.'twas kinda pretty considering where the "Son" rises here.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

What is to the right of the Northfield planer?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What is to the right of the Northfield planer?


It's a jointer.... Can't remember the brand on it though.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

You are really lucky.:thumbsup: The last time I saw a school shop like that was in Honesdale, PA in 1974 when I took an adult class in the evening. I did not have a lathe or planner or much of anything at that time. I don’t think many schools have what you have. You are truly lucky. I wish some of the woodworking clubs and turning clubs would take their club money and use it on schools, but than they would need to supply a teacher.


----------



## onrycus (May 15, 2013)

I graduated from high school 30 years ago and it's nice to see there are still school districts which see value in providing some of the best equipment available to aspiring woodworkers. I went to work in a high-end custom shop while in college that wasn't as well equipped as my high school shop. Take advantage of your opportunity and learn how to fine-tune as much of it as possible.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

you guys haven't seen c-mans basic training photo?


----------

